# Feral (now indoor) cat missing



## coco mama (Aug 2, 2005)

Coco came from a feral mom and pop litter, although the mom has since been domesticated and her siblings are all living happily with owners and their families. I've had her since she was 12 weeks old.

She's now 16 months and has been raised indoors-only. I live in a townhouse with rooftop deck connected to the other eight roofs of our building. She used to get her outdoor fix on the deck but lately has been making a run for the roof.

Last night, I believe she escaped on the roof. I've been looking for her all night and day without a sign. There's no way off the roof but she could have gone into someone else's house (some of us leave the upstairs door open at night).

I'm praying someone has advice on the best way to find her, to wait this out, to keep from going completely bonkers.

She's afraid of strangers and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a link for you from Cat Chat. I know you must be feeling desperate right now, but try to go step by step. She is probably close by. I'm saying a prayer that you find her. God bless.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722


----------

